# Serrasalmus ........?



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everybody !








Can you help me to discover what kind of serrasalmus is this?
It was sold as Hollandi but I've been told that it could be sanchezi, compressus, and today altispinis! wich i think is very similar!








Please help !








Video:


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

tommy posted this about 2 weeks ago.....i think the jury is still out on this one as of yet.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It appears to be a compressus group member, probably closer to S. compressus (http://opefe.com/images/Scompres_BR1.jpg) than S. altispinis which is in that group. Without locality for S. altispinis and the visual 3 large spines near the anal opening, I'm not convinced it is that species.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

New photo please check it out.........!


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

thats identical to the p that i have i have no clue either when you know let me know so we will both know i jus hope weird rhom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Definately not Sanchezi imo, based on the tail i'm saying Compressus and not Altispinis.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im gonna say comp i can see some faint barring


----------

